

Open Source, compliant Google Wave Server - ljlolel
http://code.google.com/p/pygowave-server/

======
zitterbewegung
This really needs a set of users to help test this. My username on that is
zitterbewegung . I have a wave called hacker news.

~~~
Mystalic
Link?

~~~
zitterbewegung
<http://pygowave.p2k-network.org/waves/ryfHdRJuEA/> ? I really don't know how
to export waves. I added jochen to the wave.

~~~
defied
"Sorry, you do not have permission to view this Wave. You must be added by the
people who participate in this Wave."

My username is jochen

~~~
mblakele
It seems like this implementation requires a second communication channel in
order to invite new users. That's interesting - and not too different from
traditional IM.

Maybe this time next decade we'll still have email accounts, but they'll
contain nothing but invitations to next-gen communication media? Oh, and spam.

~~~
olefoo
Sometimes these are almost impossible to tell apart.

/me waits for the first "Is your board long enough for her wave?" message to
hit his inbox.

------
nico
Whenever I try to add a gadget from the 'All gadgets' link, using the xml url,
I get the same error:

\-------------- IntegrityError at /gadgets/mine/

(1062, "Duplicate entry 'Wave name' for key 'title'") \--------------

------
gsiener
I've never seen a good summary of Google Wave. Anyone hear a good one?

~~~
gibsonf1
It is basically a combination of real-time instant messaging (where each
letter typed can be seen as it is typed), email, and collaborative document
editing all in one. You can have as many people typing and editing at the same
time as you want - which can be very entertaining actually among curious
hackers goofing off. The key though is that each conversation is contained in
a single object, the wave, and you can add as many participants to that
conversation as you like, including "synthetic" participants or robots. Right
now robots have to run off Google's app engine and you can write them in
either python or java (we chose clojure on top of the JVM). You can also add
"gadgets" to the wave, which are client side objects that all participants can
see (in the same state) and when the state is changed, all participants see
that change as well. Additionally, the wave is tracked temporally, so that you
can "replay" the conversation as it occured.

~~~
derefr
What I've never understood is how this is any different from IRC with a bunch
of handy bots (esp. a logging one) sitting in on the channel.

~~~
Zaak
In Wave you can edit previous text.

~~~
derefr
You could do the same with the logging bot if it supported line-editing
command messages, then just put a GUI on top that translated the visual-
editing commands to line-editing semantics. I'm not saying any IRC
server/network I've ever seen does this _now_ , but it's not out of the
plausibility range and far easier, I think, than pushing an entirely new
protocol. But I digress: perhaps I should just set it up myself and see if it
really _can_ be done.

------
jsz0
Harsh...

Account activation Sorry, your account could not be activated. I don't care
why this happened.

~~~
misuba
Finally, some honesty from open-source hackers.

(I kid because I love)

